# 6 event marathon holiday



## scoochdude (Jul 1, 2011)

One event this holiday is an upscale barbecue for a very discriminating customer.  I'm getting an early jump on it.  The guys who are making my smoker loaned me a smaller model this weekend.  I'm excited that I get to test drive it and then tweak and modify for my custom build.  I will try to post pics as things unfold.  Y'all pray for me, these kind of weekends are why I'm aging in doggy years.  We mainly do weddings and company picnics.  We also have a restaurant that specializes in high end southern food,  Check out our Website:  www.plantation-creations.com.   This is the junior version of what they are making me.


----------



## scoochdude (Jul 1, 2011)

I warmed up w/some ribs.  Took me a minute to figure out the amount of charcoal and dampers to regulate the heat.  I see some things that are going to be changed for my beast.







As soon as it warmed up, I threw some mesquite to it and let her roll.







You're next. . .


----------



## scoochdude (Jul 1, 2011)

Finished for the night.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice looking ribs! Nice looking rig!


----------



## scoochdude (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks.  I'm really starting to like the rig.  My wife never lets me buy new equipment.  When she gave me the green light, I could not believe it.  I lover her a little more today, than I ever have.

Today, I'm going to do some butts.  I use picnic cushion.  I get a higher yield without as much fat.


----------



## scoochdude (Jul 2, 2011)

Day 2:  BUTTS!!!  I use picnic cushion.  I learned this trick at a catering convention in Vegas.  The Indiana State Fair champ gave me this tip.  It is high yield with very little connective tissue.  I highly recommend it.







Rub down







Alex loading up the cooker



















Its gonna be good.


----------

